# 124 HST standard pressure



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I pulled my tried and true out because of muzzle blast / recoil out after seeing this video. I hope I am not making a mistake but Federal really hit the head on this one. Whoever said that standard pressure rounds could do the job were right and in a compact pistol it makes for a better choice.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

After watching the test this man has done i would say that these rounds are the best for carry in sub compact pistols
124 gr Federal HST
115 Corbon DPX
115gr Critical Defense
124 gr +p Gold Dot


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't like Hornady as a SD round because by design it expands a lot less than other street proven ammo. There are no large LE agencies using Hornady for that reason. It is a low powered load that gets its penetration because of very little expansion. It is just a step above cheap ball ammo.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

zeke4351 said:


> I don't like Hornady as a SD round because by design it expands a lot less than other street proven ammo. There are no large LE agencies using Hornady for that reason. It is a low powered load that gets its penetration because of very little expansion. It is just a step above cheap ball ammo.


watch this video on Hornady. I agree that there are better rounds out there but Hornady Critical Duty/Defense passes the FBI test with good expansion. I would rather use HST or GoldDot.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

shaolin said:


> I pulled my tried and true out because of muzzle blast / recoil out after seeing this video. I hope I am not making a mistake but Federal really hit the head on this one. Whoever said that standard pressure rounds could do the job were right and in a compact pistol it makes for a better choice.


I watched a review comparing the Hornady Critical Duty standard pressure round to its +P round, and the standard pressure actually our performed the +P! I was shocked, but I'm satisfied with the standard pressure rounds. I really think for most of us, in most situations, the standard pressure is plenty.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

shaolin said:


> watch this video on Hornady. I agree that there are better rounds out there but Hornady Critical Duty/Defense passes the FBI test with good expansion. I would rather use HST or GoldDot.


Well, there was a big difference btwn the Critical Duty vs the Critical Defense round, but the Critical Duty round is certainly worth a look see. I'm sold on it! Before that, I prefered the Winchester or Federal SXT in a 124 gr.


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

Below is a picture of the 9mm 124 grain Federal HST and a Critical Duty 135 grain +P that have been fired from a Sig P938. By design the Hornady does not expand as much as other SD JHP ammo.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

zeke4351 said:


> Below is a picture of the 9mm 124 grain Federal HST and a Critical Duty 135 grain +P that have been fired from a Sig P938. By design the Hornady does not expand as much as other SD JHP ammo.


Well I can't argue with that I would rather use the HST in SD but the Critical Duty would still do the job even through barriers such as Glass ect.... and for that reason I say if it expands to the .44 inch mark then it would transfer enough force to the body to stop the threat and if it hits vitals then it's over. If expansion was everything then penetration would suffer too. There has to be a balance to it somewhere and I will stick to the FBI standard of 12" to 18" in Gel.
Make no mistake about it though HST is the ammo to get if you can find it. I can't get the 147 grain any where and I can only find the standard pressure 124 in my area. So for the moment I am limited to what I can get and the shelves in my area are loaded with the Hornady CD ammo, 124 +p GD, and 124 HST so that the only choice I have. I just ordered Underwood 124+p+ ammo on line and I am waiting for some 147 for the winter months but until then I will have to make do with what I have. I use the 124 stuff in the warmer months and the CD in winter months until I can get the 147s.


----------

